# Random picture of a Sportec enhanced S3



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

Where did everyone go? Do I have to start posting random photos of A3s and S3s?
I like this Sportec enhanced S3... subtle and mean at the same time.


----------



## Harri (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: Random picture of a Sportec enhanced S3 (Ken A3T)*

Nice... 
The same car has been on my windows background for a while...








We´re still here..
I´ll buy new wheels on sunday, i searched decent TT-wheels from ebaymotors.de many weeks and then found them just 40km from home.
TT 6 spokes, already polished by previous owner. Wheels only need only bit finishing, due the rainy autumn, which the bare aluminium hasn´t liked.
I haven´t seen them yet, but i´ll buy them if they are in that condition that the seller says.
Here´s a bad pic of the wheels:









_Modified by Harri at 12:37 AM 12-3-2004_


_Modified by Harri at 12:44 AM 12-3-2004_


----------



## Harri (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: Random picture of a Sportec enhanced S3 (Harri)*

/\ Those wheels should look Fine on my black (metallic) 8L. 

And i bought clear "crystal" siderepeaters also...










_Modified by Harri at 12:40 AM 12-3-2004_


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Random picture of a Sportec enhanced S3 (Harri)*

Sounds good Harri... be sure to post some pics if you do buy them.
Lots of guys here in AUS are going for 18" now... but with the generally poor condition of our local roads, some are finding them on the harsh side.
Here's a local A3T (MY99) with TT rims so you know what yours will look like:


----------



## Harri (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: Random picture of a Sportec enhanced S3 (Ken A3T)*

Thanks for the pic. I´ll put them on on mars or april. At the moment so much snow and 15" orginal alloys on wintertyres on. But i´ll have to try them still on before that, i´ll post pics then.








The 17" are bit small, but drive quite lot, so the tyre costs will stay cheaper on 17".
The suspension is now at standard level, but i lower it before putting those on.








Have ever visit on http://www.a3-freunde.de, a german site with quite lot of pics and discussion about A3s...(on german unfortunally)


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Random picture of a Sportec enhanced S3 (Harri)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Harri* »_Have ever visit on http://www.a3-freunde.de, a german site with quite lot of pics and discussion about A3s...(on german unfortunally)

Thanks Harri.... unfortunately mein Deutsch ist nicht gut (despite having a German speaking wife) but at least I can make out "fotogalerie"!


----------

